# object stuck in exhaust pipe need help!



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok so nate was replacing the gasket bolts and springs that connect the manifold and exhaust and dropped one of the springs down the exhaust pipe. This one is going to get ya! so we need to get the spring out before i gets in the cadillac converter. Well it is not very magnetic so a magnet doesnt work. Can't take the exhaust off cause the bolts at the converter are broke off. Any ideas?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ha Ha Nate! just kidding, I did the same thing last week. I cut it off with the torch and got it out. then had to weld it back. I wish I was there to help.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

i really don't want to cut that thing. nate said he was going to try and jack the a** end of the car up and wiggle it back down to the other end and get it out with one of those grapper things I hope it works


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

If you had the exhaust off to begin with, why can't you take it back off again? Not quite sure if I'm understanding you correctly, help me out if I'm wrong.

There should be a rubber hanger somewhere supporting the exhaust system, if you can undo it, it should drop the exhaust down, just a quick idea.

Anyhows, correct this if I'm wrong

He was replacing the donut gasket that is between the exhaust manifold, and the sort of "downpipe" that leads to the catalytic converter, and he dropped one of the springs that help pull the two pieces together down in it? But you can't take the pipe off because the bolts that connect that certain pipe to the catalytic converter are broke off?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah the exhaust pipe is unbolted from the manifold but it fell down to the lowest point which is down by the cadallic converter. but the bolts that connect that same pipe to the converter are broke off and the only way to get them off is a torch. damn cavaliers


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

what you could do....

if u have a air compressor, u can disconnect the manifold from the exhaust and use the compressor to push it through. but make sure ur blowing the the air away from the engine so it will shoot out the end of the exhaust. lol....


thats a long shot, but u can give it a try. but if not, cut the pipe.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good Luck......that is all I got for you.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Shove bannanas in there til it pops out the other side.... Problem solved


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao at dan

alright note this for future exhaust object problems lmfao

stick rag in one end off exhaust to create pressure then suck it out the other end with a shop vac !!!! 

wala cars fixed ahahaha


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I use the bannana in the tail pipe trick LOL


----------

